
Cities giving criminals a basic income reduces crime - sethbannon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-politics/cities-have-begun-to-challenge-a-bedrock-of-american-justice-theyre-paying-criminals-not-to-kill/2016/03/26/f25a6b9c-e9fc-11e5-a6f3-21ccdbc5f74e_story.html
======
mikhailt
This might be another reason to try basic income for all in specific cities to
see how it works out.

I know a few good people that had to resort to crimes simply because it pays.
When you're down to nothing and you're hungry, you're just going to do
whatever you can to survive. We need to work on the source of the problem, not
the symptoms.

------
lwhalen
Well of course. Danegeld worked as well, for a few years.

